# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  فضل العشرة الأواخر من رمضان

## ود مـــدني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,


ما الذى يجب على عمله فى العشر الاواخر من رمضان؟ وما هى علامات ليلة القدر؟ وكيف أودع هذا الشهر الكريم كمسلم؟ 


لا شك أن العشر الاواخر من شهر رمضان فيها مزيد فضل على أول رمضان وأوسطه ولهذا آثرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاعتكاف فيها. 

وفيها ليلة القدر التى هى خير من الف شهر فيجب على  المسلم أن يغتنم بلوغه إياها فيكثر من العمل الصالح من صلاة وصدقة وذكر  وتلاوة لكتاب الله وكثرة الاستغفار وحمد وتكبير وتهليل وامر بالمعروف ونهى  عن المنكر ومن الاعمال الصالحة المختصة بهذه العشر التهجد فى آخر الليل مع  الجماعة والمحافظة على صلاة التراويح والبعد عما يفسد العمل ويبطله كالرياء  والسمعة والأخذ بالبدع والمستحدثات والمن والأذى عند بذل الصدقات. 

ويستحب إيضا الابتهال الى الله تعالى بالدعء  والتضرع والتذلل والخشوع والتوبة النصوح أما عن علامات ليلة القدر فأقول أن  ارجى ليلة تطلب فيها ليلة القدر هى ليلة سابع وعشرين يتحرى فيها ليلة  القدر إلا ان ليلة القدر هى ليلة معينة من رمضان كليلة سابع وعشرين هذا  الجزم غير صحيح. 

فقد أخفى الله عن عباده هذه الليلة وذكر رسوله الكريم  بأن لمتحريها أن يتحراها فى العشر الأواخر وفى افراد لياليها – وليلة  السابع والعشرين هى احرى ما يمكن أن تكون فيه وإخفاء الله تعيينها فى ليلة  الشهر لحكمة ربانية لعل أهمها ألا يتكلوا ويتركوا العمل الصالح فى غيرها. 

ولم تثبت أحاديث صحيحة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فى علامات تلك الليلة ولكن وردت آثار والله اعلم بصحتها ومنها وجود نور  متميز فى تلك الليلة – وأن الحمير لا تنهق فيها والكلاب لا تنبح وتطلع  الشمس التالية لليلتها خالية من الشعاع.

أما كيف يودع المسلم شهر رمضان فأنه يجب على  المسلمين أن يأخذوا من شهر رمضان درسا نافعاً فى تربية النفس وتهذيب الفؤاد  وتقوية الايمان بالله وأن يكون لهم من رمضان فرصة توبة الى الله سبحانه  وتعالى وإنابة اليه فى استمرار العمل الصالح بعد رمضان. 

فإن الله تعالى ربنا والهنا فى رمضان وفى غير  رمضان من أشهر السنة وأيامها فبئس قوم لا يعرفون الله إلا فى رمضان ويجب أن  يكون منا معشر المسلمين مزيد تعلق بالله تعالى فى قبوله فلسنا الصالح  كانوا يدعون الله سبحانه وتعالى ستة أشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان ويدعونه ستة أشهر  أن يتقبل منهم عملهم فإنما يتقبل الله من المتقين...

نقلته للفااائدة,, تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقياام,,

تقبلوا خالص ودي..

*

----------

